# Oops - Apple Vs. Android



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Apple's patent victory against HTC that could lead to every Android phone being banned*

Oops


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Seems they are desperate to try to improve their market share since their sales have gone down...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Its just means that Apple will be able to charge them a nice sum of money to use the patent.

It happens all the times that these cases go one way or another and the end result is the losing company paying a chunk a money. Very very rarely does it result in a product being pulled from the market


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Apple = the new Microsoft by the sounds of it.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

yup - going that way. I always thought Google would be the next microsoft but Apple are all over them at the moment and thier business model is so rock solid that it only looks good for them (thus why I have shares in them)


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

If you actually read what the patents are it is just ridiculous. Software patents like that shouldn't be allowed and the person who put it through should be sacked.


----------



## ecksmen (Jun 10, 2007)

jamest said:


> If you actually read what the patents are it is just ridiculous. Software patents like that shouldn't be allowed and the person who put it through should be sacked.


Its ridiculous isn't it, also the article only mentions the US thank god.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Apple tried to push samsung out of the smart phone Market by trying to sue samsung for the Samsung S looking and using same parts as apple. Apple was a bit stupid there as samsung was there supplier of screens and chip. Lol


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Which bit don't you think should be granted? Is it this?

"The patents relate to data processing and cover actions such as the device recognising phone numbers and being prompted to call them"

If so why? If they were the first to come up with the idea of doing it then fair play.


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Im on my third HTC phone after getting ripped off on the first Iphone but still like apple computers and i think the Ipad is great.

As long as they keep trying to out do each other it can only be good for us customers


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Because the technology has been around for ages. Regex (regular expressions) can be used to locate phone numbers/emails etc from a block of text and it isn't hard when making a phone just to go one step further and allow the device to call that number.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It isn't hard but somebody had to come up with it. Why should someone else copy it for free?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> It isn't hard but somebody had to come up with it. Why should someone else copy it for free?


Exactly. It may just be a couple of commands but the novel bit was using both of them to get an end-point that was not there before. While its very easy to say its doesn't take much to do it. Why wasn't it there from the first smartphone?

Without the patent system like it is the tech world would be a millions miles from where it is because no company would invest in research as they would know that anyone could come along and copy them once you've done all the hard work.

Do you think Philips should get paid royalties for coming up with the CD? its just a step on from an record player really?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

These are basic commands. Skype uses the technology in it's browser extension to scoop out telephone numbers which you can then click on to call a number. Are they also infringing?

I'm not saying that all patents are useless, but there are lots of these generic patents.

It would be the same if Twitter/Facebook tried to patent users entering status updates online or showing a character limit left counter which updates when being typed in. 

There are loads of advances in technology which don't have patents behind them and aren't being help back from innovation.

Unless Google have directly copied code from Apple (which is highly unlikely given Apple's closed garden), there is nothing wrong. Perhaps someone should get out a patent for having letters on a keyboard so that you can typed on a computer.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

They did.

WIKI;

"The QWERTY design is based on a layout created by Christopher Latham Sholes in 1873 in Milwaukee, Wisconsin for the Sholes and Glidden typewriter and *sold* to Remington in the same year".

Sorry


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i hate Apple,there smug ****ing shops and "the genius bar" shove that "genius" tag right up your ****!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> They did.
> 
> WIKI;
> 
> ...


That is for the QWERTY layout not a generic patent for an input device with letters.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

didn't take long for google's response 
_"We have seen an explosion of Android devices entering the market and, because of our successes, competitors are responding with lawsuits as they cannot respond through innovations," said Schmidt. "I'm not too worried about this." _
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/19/eric-schmidt-on-the-htc-apple-brawl-im-not-too-worried-about-this/


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> These are basic commands. Skype uses the technology in it's browser extension to scoop out telephone numbers which you can then click on to call a number. Are they also infringing?
> 
> I'm not saying that all patents are useless, but there are lots of these generic patents.
> 
> ...


I agree, I've no idea about requirements for obtaining a patent in the US, but I presume that it's 'easier' than here because I can't imagine you would get one in the UK to cover it.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Apple fanbois become fanbois when they realise they have been ripped off and try to convince others to follow suit. That way, they don't feel souch an idiot for being ripped off.

Apple can't compete on quality, so have to resort to dirty tricks to ensure they have market share for their low quality, archaic, closed garden pieces of antiquated rubbish.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

mejinks said:


> Apple fanbois become fanbois when they realise they have been ripped off and try to convince others to follow suit. That way, they don't feel souch an idiot for being ripped off.
> 
> Apple can't compete on quality, so have to resort to dirty tricks to ensure they have market share for their low quality, archaic, closed garden pieces of antiquated rubbish.


Lol, you're a joker.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

He has a point...


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Apple fanbois become fanbois when they realise they have been ripped off and try to convince others to follow suit. That way, they don't feel souch an idiot for being ripped off.
> 
> Apple can't compete on quality, so have to resort to dirty tricks to ensure they have market share for their low quality, archaic, closed garden pieces of antiquated rubbish.


Not a big Apple fan, then? :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had both, both had their plus points. Both ahd their negative points. 

But for apple to try that, and for it to go how it has... madness!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I have an iPhone, it works, does what it needs to do, helps me browse the web and update websites/setup my webservers on the go, access my email etc... and its mainly a business tool for me.
Also it aids me with my App development as a testing device for my apps that are in development, plus... i managed to get it on a Staff discount deal from O2 making it cheap (£22/month).
Then i have my MacBook, which in the last 12 months of owning has paid for itself at least 7 times over due to the apps it allows me to make (no i cant make them in windows).

So dont tar us all with the same brush, the macbook has helped me earn money, where my windows laptop couldnt so in theory my windows machine holds me at £800 and my macbook had made me ££££'s 

P.s i also have 3 windows 7 machines and an Android phone, but i do prefer my mac and iPhone!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

adamck said:


> I have an iPhone, it works, does what it needs to do, helps me browse the web and update websites/setup my webservers on the go, access my email etc... and its mainly a business tool for me.
> Also it aids me with my App development as a testing device for my apps that are in development, plus... i managed to get it on a Staff discount deal from O2 making it cheap (£22/month).
> Then i have my MacBook, which in the last 12 months of owning has paid for itself at least 7 times over due to the apps it allows me to make (no i cant make them in windows).
> 
> ...


Difference being Microsoft aren't forcing you to use a set development environment.

If I want to develop an application for a Windows phone I just need a copy of Windows Vista/7 which can be installed on a Mac through Bootcamp, an Android app I can use anything and an Apple app would set me back a lot of money as I would have to buy a Mac of some sort.

Apple are too controlling and you know you are controlling when even Microsoft look caring and lenient.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

mejinks said:


> Apple fanbois become fanbois when they realise they have been ripped off and try to convince others to follow suit. That way, they don't feel souch an idiot for being ripped off.
> 
> Apple can't compete on quality, so have to resort to dirty tricks to ensure they have market share for their low quality, archaic, closed garden pieces of antiquated rubbish.


flol mental

you ever compared an iMac to a similar PC equivalent? never in a million years could you say apple were a poorer quality product never!


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

ignoring (if possible) the like/not like of apple as a company, or the products.

whichever "judge" allowed that to happen needs taking outside and rogering with a compaq pro-lient server ...
(thats a Big server with sharp corners to those not old/techie enough)

Apple must really be feeling the pinch from HTC devices if they are resorting (yet again) to such tactics.

not the first time apple have pulled this sort of thing, and Wont be the last. 
it Will feed the "do not like apple" lot, while all the fans support them even more.

shame really, as that feature has been about in Other s/w for years before apple "thought of it first".


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

andy-d said:


> Apple must really be feeling the pinch from HTC devices if they are resorting (yet again) to such tactics.


Or flip the statement and say HTC must be really feeling the pinch to be trying law suits like the have been - HTC are just as active in the law courts!


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

withoutabix said:


> flol mental
> 
> you ever compared an iMac to a similar PC equivalent? never in a million years could you say apple were a poorer quality product never!


Actually, yes I have.

Compare any of the all in ones and the iMac and you have to add double the price for the same components. Compare a Dell 620MT with a slightly lower spec Imac and the mac comes out at £1528.99 whereas for the better spec Dell, you pay £779. Thats almost very nearly half the price for less performance. What do you pay for exactly when you buy a mac? The logo on the front?


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

well lets be honest which would your prefer on your desk

a huge black plastic box which hasn't changed in design for the last 15 years or










granted it can't be the only reason to justify the price but the overall experience and Build Quality is light years ahead of many PC's I've used.

and its pretty much guaranteed that most people who finally take the plunge and give a Mac a go will admit that they wouldn't ever go back to a PC.

so it can't be that people "realise they have been ripped off" its just not the case, and this argument will go on and on and on, all i say is that once you go mac you'll never go back!

the whole package of a mac blows any PC I've ever seen or used out of the water


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

withoutabix said:


> well lets be honest which would your prefer on your desk
> 
> a huge black plastic box which hasn't changed in design for the last 15 years or


I'd rather have a PC that I can play with, customise, sequentially upgrade and isn't white. Part of the fun in having a PC is building it and modifying it. There are loads of amazing looking PC cases, and I know they will run the software I wish to run.

We have Macs at work in our entertainment room and I've never had the desire to have one at home.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Then an iMac is not for you...but there are many out there who never even think about changing the components in the machine and when it comes to that time will end up buying a new one.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I think the point is there will be people who like Apple OS, Windows or Linux, and rarely people that like to use all of them (Most Linux users will have some form of Windows accessible to them though ). Apple owners are always going to argue with people who don't use their products and vice versa.

You are quite 'trapped' with Apple products though.

A bit like people who use Labview and those who write real software


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

For those that say generic patents are alright...

*Spotify Sued for Patent Infringement*



> According to TechDirt, the patent in question is for a "Device for the distribution of music information in digital form." The patent was filed in the '90s, and was purchased by PacketVideo a few years ago.


http://mashable.com/2011/07/28/spotify-sued/


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Can I ask what you term as generic?

Generic as in no-one else did anything like this when they thought of doing it?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> Can I ask what you term as generic?
> 
> Generic as in no-one else did anything like this when they thought of doing it?


People have been collecting phone numbers/email addresses from blocks of text for ages. The only differential being that Apple said for it to be used on a touch device as far I can remember. That is generic.

Distribution of music in a digital format is as generic as distribution of images or text.


----------

